# Can't get my TV to see my computer, need help.



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a Panny plasma, a 42" TC-P42S2 which is a 1080p capable 2010 model. I have read the Help program on my computer and have followed the instructions and I just can't get the computer to come up on my TV. I am using the HDMI out port on my computer to connect to the TV. In the past, I have tried this with a 42" Panny 720p plasma using the same connections, but got a dismal picture. Same connections. Came right up on the old 42" plasma but I can't get it to come up on the new one. I'd appreciate some help or thoughts. I've tried rebooting the computer, no joy.

Now, if I don't get this fixed, I'll be obsessed with it, so I really could use some help.

Thanx,

Rich


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

drop the PC down to 720p and see what happens.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> drop the PC down to 720p and see what happens.


I'm already running it on a 1080p LCD monitor. Would that not mean that the TV would work too? The only thing I haven't done is disconnect the monitor. The Help page said two monitors could be run at the same time.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I'm already running it on a 1080p LCD monitor. Would that not mean that the TV would work too? The only thing I haven't done is disconnect the monitor. The Help page said two monitors could be run at the same time.
> 
> Rich


I've also tested the HDMI cable and it's OK. I think I'll disconnect the monitor and see what happens.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I've also tested the HDMI cable and it's OK. I think I'll disconnect the monitor and see what happens.
> 
> Rich


OK, I've got it. Removing the other monitor did the trick.

Rich


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You must have your PC at a resolution your TV supports, or you'll get nothing.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> You must have your PC at a resolution your TV supports, or you'll get nothing.


I had it at 1080p, same as the LCD monitor, same as the TV. Now all I have to do is figure out why I can't run both the monitor and the TV at the same time off the computer.

Rich


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

What OS?

If Windows, Have you gone through the display settings for multiple monitors? Which one is set as Primary?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I run my computer to my 42" Panny w/ HDMI as well. I get the same problem after the computer shuts the monitor off for the power saving mode. The only way to get it back up on the TV is to go through the settings and swap to either extended or clone, more or less refreshing the signal. Restarting the computer will also work since it would send new signals out at that time.

If it continues to happen I'd suspect the same thing is happening with yours, simply refreshing the desktop does not work, i.e. the right mouse click refresh tab.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

If you are just plugging it in, while the computer is on, you will have to adjust the display settings to "Extend my Desktop onto this monitor" or mirror the content. Exact procedure will vary depending on your OS. It will need to be repeated whenever the 2nd monitor is disconnected and re-connected.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

For the reading challenging :lol:



rich584 said:


> *OK, I've got it. Removing the other monitor did the trick.*
> 
> Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> For the reading challenging :lol:


Still can't get both the monitor and the plasma to work at the same time. Maybe I'll just go buy an LCD TV and replace the plasma with it. I'm happy with my computer and don't want to buy another one. I've been thinking of using a 40" LCD anyway, and I have a room that needs a TV, so that might be the easiest thing to do. I think I'll try HP tech support today and see if they can solve my problem. This is really frustrating, sometimes I think my heads gonna explode!

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what video card it using ? Is the card support 2 monitors 1920x1080p60 ?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm doing this to a Panny 42S1 model, the previous model to yours. PQ is absolutely fantastic. Since I dont have HDMI out on my PC(most don't), I'm using a DVI to HDMI cable, and it turns my tv into a 42" pc monitor.

What would replacing it with an LCD accomplish? You still seem to have the challenge you cant figure out how to setup your PC to display to both devices at the same time, replacing it with an LCD does not change that fact. The problem is the configuration on your PC, it is NOT the tv.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> I'm doing this to a Panny 42S1 model, the previous model to yours. PQ is absolutely fantastic. Since I dont have HDMI out on my PC(most don't), I'm using a DVI to HDMI cable, and it turns my tv into a 42" pc monitor.


My PC does have HDMI out. And according to the Help program on the computer it should work with both the plasma and the LCD 24" monitor I'm using now. Both should show the computer simultaneously. I've gotta hit the HP site. Probably an easy fix.



> What would replacing it with an LCD accomplish? You still seem to have the challenge you cant figure out how to setup your PC to display to both devices at the same time, replacing it with an LCD does not change that fact. The problem is the configuration on your PC, it is NOT the tv.


I had a Vizio, very briefly, didn't like the PQ, but I hooked it up to my computer and had no problem with having both the monitor and the LCD Vizio running. I don't really understand why I'm having this problem with the plasma. The computer does recognize it, but calls it a "generic" monitor. I'm sure it's something I'm doing wrong, I just don't know what.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> what video card it using ? Is the card support 2 monitors 1920x1080p60 ?


Don't know off hand what the video card is, but I did have an LCD TV and the monitor I'm using on at the same time.

Read post #15 for that info.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

download GPU-Z program to detect what video card you have

try to change "generic" to "PnP" display


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> download GPU-Z program to detect what video card you have
> 
> try to change "generic" to "PnP" display


Thanx, I'll let you know what happens.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Thanx, I'll let you know what happens.
> 
> Rich


It's a NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> It's a NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT.
> 
> Rich


The computer seems to be recognizing it. Says: (Default Monitor) on NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rich584 said:


> It's a NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT.
> 
> Rich


The 8500 GT card doesn't have HDMI output, only one DVI and one VGA.
Can you post a picture of your video card's back ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> The 8500 GT card doesn't have HDMI output, only one DVI and one VGA.
> Can you post a picture of your video card's back ?


Yup, just have to get my wife to put the right lens on her ridiculously expensive digital camera. :lol:

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Yup, just have to get my wife to put the right lens on her ridiculously expensive digital camera. :lol:
> 
> Rich


Umm ... what was that ? _"I am using the *HDMI out port on my computer* to connect to the TV"_


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Rich,

What make and model computer do you have? Did you have the video upgraded when you purchased it?

- Merg


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The computer itself is irrelevant, see his answers about VIDEO card above.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

P Smith said:


> The computer itself is irrelevant, see his answers about VIDEO card above.


Except that his description of the video card does not meet the specs of the model video card that he posted, so whatever software program was used to identify the video card did not do so correctly.

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Umm ... what was that ? _"I am using the *HDMI out port on my computer* to connect to the TV"_


I have an HDMI out port on the computer.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Rich,
> 
> What make and model computer do you have? Did you have the video upgraded when you purchased it?
> 
> - Merg


It's an HP. Here's the data: Model #: m9200t
Product #: KL649AV-ABA
Serial #: MXV82201X7
Software Build #: 82NAv3PcA5
Service ID #: 060-308
PCBRAND: Pavilion

I don't remember what I did when I bought it. It does have a media card in it accessed thru the front of the computer. That is a NVIDIA card, no number on the sticker. The back has S-Video out, a DVI to DVI out port and the HDMI out port. I don't see any other info on the back panel.

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Rich,

Try this... Right-click on My Computer and click Properties. On the window that opens look for a Hardware Tab (if XP) or just a link that points to Device Manager. Once Device Manager is opened, expand the category of Display Adapter and let me know what it says there.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I think I found your system specs... HP sucks with info... Looks like you might have a GeForce GTX 460... Let me know if that's what your computer says...

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Rich,
> 
> Try this... Right-click on My Computer and click Properties. On the window that opens look for a Hardware Tab (if XP) or just a link that points to Device Manager. Once Device Manager is opened, expand the category of Display Adapter and let me know what it says there.
> 
> - Merg


Says the same thing I got when I used Pete's download. NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT. But I think that relates to the panel of connections I see in the front of my computer. Don't think that has anything to do with what's on the back panel of the computer.

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Says the same thing I got when I used Pete's download. NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT. But I think that relates to the panel of connections I see in the front of my computer. Don't think that has anything to do with what's on the back panel of the computer.
> 
> Rich


Shouldn't have anything to do with the connections on the front of the PC. Your monitor is plugged into the back, correct? How many and what type of ports are on the video card.

Looking at the GTX 460, it shows two DVI ports (white) and one HDMI port.

The GeForce 8500 GT has two DVI ports and an s-video port.

- Merg


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The Merg said:


> Rich,
> 
> Try this... Right-click on My Computer and click Properties. On the window that opens look for a Hardware Tab (if XP) or just a link that points to Device Manager. Once Device Manager is opened, expand the category of Display Adapter and let me know what it says there.
> 
> - Merg


GPU-Z gave him full discolse of video card(s).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The Merg said:


> Except that his description of the video card does not meet the specs of the model video card that he posted, so whatever software program was used to identify the video card did not do so correctly.
> 
> - Merg


Whatever posted is irrelevant - GPU-Z giving *current *info about video card(s).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rich584 said:


> I have an HDMI out port on the computer.
> 
> Rich


DUMMY connector ? - could be a part of common HW config of the HP family.

Would you open a case and trace where is HDMI connected/soldered ?

Pictures of the MB and inside the PC would help you and us.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The Merg said:


> Shouldn't have anything to do with the connections on the front of the PC. Your monitor is plugged into the back, correct? How many and what type of ports are on the video card.
> 
> Looking at the GTX 460, it shows two DVI ports (white) and one HDMI port.
> 
> ...


Some manufactures made it with 1xDVI and 1xVGA; you should knew that. Especially if it OEM card.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The Merg said:


> Well, I think I found your system specs... HP sucks with info... Looks like you might have a GeForce GTX 460... Let me know if that's *what your computer says*...
> 
> - Merg


Just check this post http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2712554&postcount=19


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay... Found HP's tech specs on the desktop... It came with one of the following video cards...

GeForce 8400HD (256 MB) 
GeForce 8500GT 
GeForce 9500 GS 
GeForce 8600GT 
GeForce 9600 GS 
GeForce 8800 GT 

The GeForce 8500GT does not have an HDMI port on it. Only two DVI connections and an S-video.

Rich, try to post a pic of the back of your PC, so we can see where this HDMI port is. According to the specs, it does seem like there is supposed to be a TV tuner card in the PC. Is it possible that card has an HDMI output on it and that is what you are plugging into?

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> DUMMY connector ? - could be a part of common HW config of the HP family.
> 
> Would you open a case and trace where is HDMI connected/soldered ?
> 
> Pictures of the MB and inside the PC would help you and us.


The HDMI port works. I've had it on the computer a couple times today.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Shouldn't have anything to do with the connections on the front of the PC. Your monitor is plugged into the back, correct? How many and what type of ports are on the video card.


I'm looking at it. I see one FM antenna port, one TV/Cable port, one DTV port, one S-Video port and one audio port with red and blue RCA jacks. Those are all inputs. Below that are the outputs, one S-Video port, one HDMI port and one DVI port.



> Looking at the GTX 460, it shows two DVI ports (white) and one HDMI port.


Nope



> The GeForce 8500 GT has two DVI ports and an s-video port.


Don't see that either.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Some manufactures made it with 1xDVI and 1xVGA; you should knew that. Especially if it OEM card.


Don't see a VGA port either. My monitor is hooked up DVI to DVI.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Okay... Found HP's tech specs on the desktop... It came with one of the following video cards...
> 
> GeForce 8400HD (256 MB)
> GeForce 8500GT
> ...


Wife's working right now, as soon as I can get her to tell me which lens to use, I'll post a picture.

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

That will help!

- Merg


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Wife's working right now, as soon as I can get her to tell me which lens to use, I'll post a picture.
> 
> Rich


Any cell phone in the mommy's house ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Any cell phone in the mommy's house ?


She's working from home today, but she's on a worldwide conference call. Don't think she'd appreciate me bothering her. You know....:lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> That will help!
> 
> - Merg


How do you insert a picture into a post? Never done this before.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

press "Post Reply" button and manage attachments
do not use Quick Reply window !


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> press "Post Reply" button and manage attachments
> do not use Quick Reply window !


Did that and this is what I got:

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 134217728 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 40119041 bytes) in /home/dbstalk/public_html/includes/class_image.php on line 2392

Rich


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

for me when I use hdmi out I can see the bios and everything fine. I have a geforce gt 430. he should only have hdmi connected


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> for me when I use hdmi out I can see the bios and everything fine. I have a geforce gt 430. he should only have hdmi connected


You didn't read the whole thread. I've got it working using my plasma as a computer monitor. There's nothing wrong with the HDMI port on my computer. I get a good picture of what's on the computer. Nothing is wrong. What we're trying to figure out is how to get both the monitor and the TV to display at the same time. The Help section says this should work.

Meanwhile I can't get a photo on a post and don't know why.

Rich


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Did that and this is what I got:
> 
> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 134217728 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 40119041 bytes) in /home/dbstalk/public_html/includes/class_image.php on line 2392
> 
> Rich


never posted a picture on here but that seems like the picture may be too large try shrinking the picture down to usable size just the video card or just the back panel of the pc not the surroundings around the tower itself


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Did that and this is what I got:
> 
> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 134217728 bytes exhausted (*tried to allocate 40119041 bytes*) in /home/dbstalk/public_html/includes/class_image.php on line 2392
> 
> Rich


Something unusual happened - the Call Admin ! I did post a lot of things and never saw such error.

Check if you picture has reasonable size - less then 1 MB preferable.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah... I think your photo might be too big. Resize it so it is a smaller file size.

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Yeah... I think your photo might be too big. Resize it so it is a smaller file size.
> 
> - Merg


Tried that. Failed. I'll try it with my Droid later today. I think my wife's camera might have too much resolution for the forum. Wonder how to make a "Thumbnail"? I think that might do it.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rich, 
you should check BIOS settings too - I'm curious if a location of HDMI connector on a MB ? Then video could be integrated ...

Sorry, I can't get from your description where are those video connectors locating. Picture would reveal it easy.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> rich,
> you should check BIOS settings too - I'm curious if a location of HDMI connector on a MB ? Then video could be integrated ...
> 
> Sorry, I can't get from your description where are those video connectors locating. Picture would reveal it easy.


I'm gonna try taking a picture with my Droid later. First I gotta find out how to post thumbnails.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Here I go again...








Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Here I go again...
> View attachment 24827
> ...It worked!
> 
> Rich


Must have been the wife's camera, I used my Droid for this.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh ! Seems to me you have two video cards - one is on MB the 8500 and other one in a slot [PCIe ?] with HDMI/DVI/S-Video.
Never that 8500 card manufactured with HDMI ( what would be a surprise if it is !).

I would ask to open a case, remove the video card from a slot and make two pictures - front and back (your Droid's cam is good enough as I see).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Oh ! Seems to me you have two video cards - on MB the 8500 and in a slot other one with HDMI/DVI/S-Video.
> CPlea


Yeah, kinda figured that. I think I remember configuring the computer that way.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You took my quote too fast - I found a lot of errors and retyped it


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> You took my quote too fast - I found a lot of errors and retyped it


I understood what you meant. I'll get around to opening it up one of these days and take some pictures.

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Rich,

Are there any other video ports on the back of the PC? Possibly lower down from your picture. If you can post a pic of that area, it would help as well.

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Rich,
> 
> Are there any other video ports on the back of the PC? Possibly lower down from your picture. If you can post a pic of that area, it would help as well.
> 
> - Merg


No, they are in the front panel and are only an S-Video port and red, white and yellow composite RCA jacks.

Rich


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

have you tuned on simultanious display mode? xp and older support it on desktops but on vista and 7 display mirroring is not avaible from what I have seen also make sure to use a resolution that both the tv and monitor support if doing display mirroring.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> have you tuned on simultanious display mode? xp and older support it on desktops but on vista and 7 display mirroring is not avaible from what I have seen also make sure to use a resolution that both the tv and monitor support if doing display mirroring.


I'm using Vista and I don't see that. The Help section says I can do it. Gotta check it out again. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm intrigued by the existing HDMI output ... that mentioned 8500 never had such output ...


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I'm intrigued by the existing HDMI output ... that mentioned 8500 never had such output ...


A video card based on the 8500 chipset can have whatever HP wants on it. It's an OEM card, not the card you would buy under any number of brand names from say, NewEgg.

In fact, many 8500 chipset cards indeed do have an HDMI output. See ASUS.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see ...
rich, perhaps the thread would help you http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/p/50967/389475.aspx


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> A video card based on the 8500 chipset can have whatever HP wants on it. It's an OEM card, not the card you would buy under any number of brand names from say, NewEgg.
> 
> In fact, many 8500 chipset cards indeed do have an HDMI output. See ASUS.


Can you tell from the picture if the computer has one or two video cards?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I see ...
> rich, perhaps the thread would help you http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/p/50967/389475.aspx


Read thru it. Guess the HDMI out is not as rare as we thought.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Can you tell from the picture if the computer has one or two video cards?
> 
> Rich


Yes, one.
Post a snapshot (c&p to mspainter) a window of Device manager, just Display Adapter branch.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Read thru it. Guess the HDMI out is not as rare as we thought.
> 
> Rich


Umm, I mean reading that thread and try a few solutions what ppl found works for them there...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Umm, I mean reading that thread and try a few solutions what ppl found works for them there...


OK, more homework...did I mention my head exploded a couple posts back?...:lol:

Rich (I think)


----------



## jgreen977 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a Cisco E1000 wireless router and a WET610N wireless bridge and am trying to connect to an Insignia 42 inch HDTV. The tv manual says connect to VGA. The Bridgfe has a CAT5 connection. connected a vga to cat5 adapter to tv and made connection.

The tv claims no signal. Network magic shows the router connected to the bridge and the PC

I have tried a 2nd cat5 cable. no change.

Am I missing something else I should have done

computer supports 2 moniors - current primary is a 22 in Samsung at resolution
1900 x 1080 (as recommended)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jgreen977 said:


> I have a Cisco E1000 wireless router and a WET610N wireless bridge and am trying to connect to an Insignia 42 inch HDTV. The tv manual says connect to VGA. The Bridgfe has a CAT5 connection. connected a vga to cat5 adapter to tv and made connection.
> 
> The tv claims no signal. Network magic shows the router connected to the bridge and the PC
> 
> ...


Not sure what make/model CAT5/VGA adapter you are using, but most don't work (I actually don't know any that do) when connected through a router. The idea of them is just to use a CAT5 cable to replace the VGA cable (basically you can have longer, cheaper runs).

Run a CAT5 cable from the PC connection to the TV (using the VGA adapters-I assume you have one on each end) and see if it works. If it does, then it is the use of the router that is your issue.

BTW, :welcome_s to DBSTalk!

- Merg


----------

